# SBE 2 Ejecting issues?



## WalleyeSlayer11 (Feb 21, 2008)

My sbe2 has been starting to hang up the spent shell in the chamber as it only partially racks out one, then the other one gets stuck below it, so the spent shell doesnt fully eject when the other shell is moving up to be chambered. 

So I took the gun apart cleaned it good and even took the recoil spring out of the back and cleaned everything inside the butt of the gun. I shot a few shot a few times through it last weekend emptying out my gun completely with the same shells and no issues after I cleaned it. I typically shoot kent 3.5 2s 3s. 1 3/8 oz. My question is I was reading online about putting a replacement recoil spring that is 25% stiffer in from Wolff, has anyone done this? They claim the stiffer spring will help kick the shells out and close the bolt shut tighter making it more reliable. 

I just don't want to get my first good day out in the field and have my gun start jamming again. My sbe2 is about 8 years old and well taken care of.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Mine is the same age. I have had a few small issues with that. Nothing to ruin a hunt. I had a case or two of hevi shot hevi metal that gave me the most problems with ejecting. I don't know if the hull was a issue, powder, or some weight issue with non tox shot. My gun reliably spits every other brand ammo out and I'm notorious for not cleaning my gun/boat oar. once in a few boxes of shells i may hang one up, but I just clean the gun quick if its a issue. I know if inertia is pushing shell out, it seems a smooth dirt/dust free action is the easy answer. I haven't heard of many sbe2 spring swaps yet. Seemed to be the original sbe that had troubles.


----------



## memhunt84 (Apr 1, 2012)

Had the same thing happen to me!!! All I did to fix it was... I took the magazine spring out and stretch it alittle gives the shells more power coming out the magazine ...since then not a problem.. just a thought ...hope it helps ya!!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Just outa curiosity what loads was ur gun jamming with? I know u mentioned what u typically shoot.. Is this what ur gun was jamming with? I also have an SBE II and it occasionally jams with target loads but never heavy loads. And this spring u speak of what's the cost? And would it help reduce recoil? I also was unaware u could even get to the recoil spring? Is it a hard process to clean it.. Never done it but maybe I should... Thanks and sorry to answer you questions with questions..


----------



## WalleyeSlayer11 (Feb 21, 2008)

i shoot kent 3.5 in 2s usually 1 3/8 oz at 1550 fps and 3.5 in bb kent silversteel 1.5oz for geese. the goose loads jammed a few times. Whats weird is the target loads i shoot for clays havent jammed at all latley. The spring is only 13$. It is a few inches longer making it fight tigher giving it more force when it recoils back. I'm thinking about trying it for the price. Like i said it hasnt become a real issue yet but have read reviews the spring helps.

And cleaning the recoil spring and tube wasnt too bad, but to get the nut off the end wasnt the funnest. It does require you to heat up the nut on the recoil tube to disolve the lock tite but when reading about the issue i came across a benelli forum that stated benelli says it is safe to do so. Once you get that nut off you can clean the spring and the recoil tube. But benelli customer service says oil very lightly or it will only accumulate more powder residue inside the tube making it function wrong again. If I take it apart and get the recoil spring I will post pictures of what I am doing and how it worked for me.


----------



## WalleyeSlayer11 (Feb 21, 2008)

If it jams again, the Browning bps is coming back from a really early retirement!:evil:


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

I replaced the factory spring in my M2 with the Wolf +.25 spring and it helped a lot. 

I'm not convinced that stretching the spring out is a long term solution given your gun's age (i.e., age of the spring), so I would recommend replacing the spring.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you for the info


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

I switched over to Militec and only use that on my gun. Not a problem since. It even rips through 2 3/4 loads, the light stuff for T&S with out hang ups.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

The ejector tabs go bad in those guns very easily. When they start going bad the stick like that. Also those guns don't like heavy shot or hevi metal when they are worn for some reason. 


"StinkFinger"


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> The ejector tabs go bad in those guns very easily. When they start going bad the stick like that. Also those guns don't like heavy shot or hevi metal when they are worn for some reason.
> 
> 
> "StinkFinger"


Whats the tab? Maybe why mine doesn't like heavy metal


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> The ejector tabs go bad in those guns very easily. When they start going bad the stick like that. Also those guns don't like heavy shot or hevi metal when they are worn for some reason.
> 
> 
> "StinkFinger"


Really? Because that's all I shoot and I just went to canada and we killed a lot of birds. Not to mention the powder is much cleaner. Never have an issue with hevi..

Question what kind of oil are you using? How much are you using? How many rounds have been through your gun? Do 3" loads do the same?


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

I use heavy metal and have never had a problem....must be because its backwards and is a lefty . I'm telling ya....switched to militec for my oil and has changed my gun.....not a single hang up since!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mkubiak (Feb 21, 2006)

I would just shoot 3" shells. I had the same issue with my SBEII smoke stacking. I never had many issues with 3" shells over 5 years shooting it.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

so disappointed when i opened this thread, i thought sbe II got banned or something :yikes: lol


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> so disappointed when i opened this thread, i thought sbe II got banned or something :yikes: lol


Keep dreaming! Lol


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

SBE II said:


> Keep dreaming! Lol


 haha..well i was like ***, this should be good...then i started reading and was so disappointed it was about a real gun. :evil:


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Benelli seems to be notorious for this after some good hard use. The recollection springs suck as do the ejectors.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Hate to admit it...but mine is doin the same crap. I busted the trusty super nova out.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

While we are on the subject...my lazy ass buddy never cleans his and his choke is stuck. Anyone know a trick to get it out? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

